# WES Help



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

I have a doubt in regards to WES. I have got a transcript from my UNiversity. And in their website they have stated that we also need to send a 
"legible copy of Degree / Certificate" apart from transcript

What does legible copy means ?? Can I just send a Photocopy ?? as I am living far away from my University and I will have to specially plan again to get photocopy attested.

Has anyone had a success by just sending "COLOR PHOTOCOPY"(non attested) + "TRANSCRIPT" to WES


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Legible just means a copy that's of quality and easy to distinguish (read).


----------



## likith_jogi (Feb 4, 2013)

Certificates has to been sent from university not by you.
or else u need to get the certificates sealed and also on the back side of the envelope if you need to send them to wes


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

likith_jogi said:


> Certificates has to been sent from university not by you.
> or else u need to get the certificates sealed and also on the back side of the envelope if you need to send them to wes


Hi Jogi , please read my concern again , its in relation to DEGREE COPY to be "LEGIBLE COPY" as stated in WES . And not about TRANSCRIPT


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Look up the definition of 'legible'. It is really a very simple requirement.


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

colchar said:


> Look up the definition of 'legible'. It is really a very simple requirement.


thanks

Anyways I have sent my documents based on SUGGESTIONs ... lets hope everything is fine.


----------



## trvl1982 (Sep 18, 2013)

harneet85 said:


> thanks
> 
> Anyways I have sent my documents based on SUGGESTIONs ... lets hope everything is fine.


I had same question 

I am about to apply for WES ECA . I have gone through WES Site and required doc list. 
Here is my understanding , I will have to request my university to send Official transcript to WES . 

Now, my query - 
Do i need to send True attested copy for Degree Certificate separately to WES or shall i ask university to send along with transcript ? 

Pl advice.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

trvl1982 said:


> I had same question
> 
> I am about to apply for WES ECA . I have gone through WES Site and required doc list.
> Here is my understanding , I will have to request my university to send Official transcript to WES .
> ...


What does WES require?


----------



## trvl1982 (Sep 18, 2013)

*Wse*



WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> What does WES require?


They Need both .. Transcript copy + Application record form and legible copy of degree certificate . First 2 would be sent by University. What about last one ? Shall i have to send myself or just ask university to send degree certificate as well . Advice pl.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I cannot advise correctly as I have never had this problem, nor do I work for WES.

You can always send them a quick email asking if it's o.k. if _you_ send the copy of the degree certificate yourself or if they require the issuing university to send it in... it's a harmless enough question and, given that you're spending money with them, they'd be happy to take your inquiry.

Good luck to you.


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

its been a week since my courier is delivered to WES but still my status in WES shows 'waiting for documents' 
Any idea , does it takes this long for them to act on courier and status updation. I have already contacted WES via their webpage and awaiting their response, not sure how long they will take to respond . 

Any experienced people with their comments on this 'waiting' period of status changes ???


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

harneet85 said:


> its been a week since my courier is delivered to WES but still my status in WES shows 'waiting for documents'
> Any idea , does it takes this long for them to act on courier and status updation. I have already contacted WES via their webpage and awaiting their response, not sure how long they will take to respond .
> 
> Any experienced people with their comments on this 'waiting' period of status changes ???


To those who have applied to WES and wish to have some idea about timeline.

I had send courier and it took about 5 days to reach WES.
Still after sending status was not changed to recieve and they took another 5 days to change it.
Now , I had sent mine and my spouse documents. While they delivered my assessment within 3 days , but they took an easy 10 business days to deliver my spouse WES assesment.

Overall , about a months time from the day you send your documents , you will obtain your assessment.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You must keep in mind the number of applications WES receives daily from all around the world. Processing time will vary depending on how many they have to do. 
You must learn to be patient.


----------

